# How to deal with frustrations?



## daisy90 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am so frustrated that I always want more sex than my husband. I asked him if there is anything wrong. He said that it was work. Well he is on vacation, so no work. I feel like I have a problem. I want sex everyday. I told him that maybe there is something wrong with me. I don't like to masturbate and prefer to just do it with my husband. I feel he just wants to do it once a week. I feel like its not working out and that I'm too different for him. I feel like hes not attracted to me anymore.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

How old are you and he? How long married? Did something change? I also feel that would be devestatingly difficult to deal with in marraige, mismatched libidos cause alot of suffering if spouses can not bridge the gap. 

Is it possible he is stressed at work ? This can temporalily lower a man's libido. Is he sneaking porn? 

I have this book >>>
Amazon.com: When Your Sex Drives Don't Match: Discover Your Libido Types to Create a Mutually Satisfying Sex Life (9781569242711): Sandra Pertot: Books Helped me understand me & my husbands different libido types - they have 10 - ... Sensual, Erotic, Compulsive, Dependent, Stressed, Disinterested, Detached, Addictive, Entitled, and Reactive.


----------

